# Got my Cache Bear!



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

We were able to take this bear on the Cache unit over the weekend! Kevin D and the rest of the crew were a ton of help. I couldn't have done it without them! I am kinda sad that it is over. We had a good time!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice bear! Great job


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Awsome!! Looks like a great bear!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on your bear. It's good to see them come off the Cache. 
Story???


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice. I saw the trucks for a few weeks up there.I wondered what they were running.
Mind sharing the general location? PM if you want. I have property up there and just wondering how close :shock:


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

We got him up Logan Canyon, near the Sinks. I will type up the story when I get a minute. It was awesome!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

We need to give a special thanks too to hunting777 for keeping us informed on this bear. It was a recent sighting of this bear by a friend of his that helped us decide to focus on this area Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Congrats! That is a nice bear. Looks like it has a nice hide on it. No rubs? I remember you saying you had bear tag for the Cache. 
Good job


----------



## sumbuddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I didn't know there were bears in the cache unit. Nice job. I'll have to be on the lookout when I'm deer hunting.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob L. said:


> Congrats! That is a nice bear. Looks like it has a nice hide on it. No rubs? I remember you saying you had bear tag for the Cache.
> Good job


Yeah the hide is in awesome shape! There are not any rubs on it at all!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

sumbuddy said:


> Well I didn't know there were bears in the cache unit. Nice job. I'll have to be on the lookout when I'm deer hunting.


Yeah there are a handful of them running around up here. The hunt unit is rather large, but I wanted to try to get it done on the Cache portion of it. I could have gone as far south as SLC and Evanston to hunt, but we chose to keep it local!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Did you start by that water hole I mentioned? Just curious. Did you find track or did the dogs find a scent? Where up there did you end up harvesting him if you don't mind me asking? I have now heard of a few more on the North side.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet! What kind of gun is that?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> Did you start by that water hole I mentioned? Just curious. Did you find track or did the dogs find a scent? Where up there did you end up harvesting him if you don't mind me asking? I have now heard of a few more on the North side.


We never started the bear on that particular water hole, but we weren't far from it either.

How we got the bear started is a couple elk hunter seen one of our trucks with dog boxes Saturday morning and waved him over. One of these elk hunters had killed an elk the night before and while him and his buddies were gutting it out this bear showed up. I guess this bear got close enough that the hunter had to whack it across the face with a stick to keep it at bay (he left his bow back at camp when he went for help to get the elk out). That pushed the bear back a ways but the whole time they were gutting and prepping the elk the bear was circling about 20 yards out.

The elk hunter gave us a good location of his kill and as we walked our dogs in to where he described the dogs all lit up and the race was on. The bear had buried the gut pile during the night and was still right there when we got there about 8:00 in the morning, so it was a hot track from get go. The bear initially headed north towards Temple Flat but made a loop just before hitting the road and headed south again dropping down to just above the road to Hardware. A couple of the guys that were on foot trying to keep up with the dogs ran into the bear as it was coming towards them. They said a couple of the faster dogs had the bear stopped and bayed up in a clearing giving the rest of the dogs a chance to catch up. About the time the main pack of hounds arrived the bear started looking for timber and treed in the closest patch of pines.

I'm pretty sure this was the same bear that had been raiding camps in broad daylight along the sinks road earlier this summer. I'm also sure this is the same bear that stole a downed elk from another hunter in Mill Hollow last year. This bear wasn't particularly aggressive towards humans, but it wasn't afraid to approach them to steal food either making him a bit of concern for the local DWR officials. I'm sure they are relieved he's gone.

Just a couple of notes, the bear hide measured 7 feet nose to tail when skinned and had a 19 inch skull. This was the first fall bear tag ever to be filled on the unit since they first started issuing tags a dozen or so years ago.

Again, thanks to everyone who helped, and congratulations to Matt.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang Kev, it looks like you beat me to it! You are more eloquent with words anyways, so it probably sounds better coming from you! 

Yeah, Kevin pretty much summed it up, other than the fact that he didn't mention that I was running with some of the baddest houndoggers around! It was a blast to hunt with them. Even though I was the one to pull the trigger, this bear is just as much theirs as it is mine! 

I am still sorting through pictures and video, but I will get some more posted on here before too long.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Must of been you guys that almost ran us over last Saturday morning we were in the old 2wd chevy
congrats on a nice bear.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Was it shot sunday? We were back up there on sunday and heard a few shot near where we were hunting.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

FSHCHSR said:


> Was it shot sunday? We were back up there on sunday and heard a few shot near where we were hunting.


No, we got him around 9 am on Saturday morning. I apologize if we about ran you over  Things were a little hectic at times...


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> Sweet! What kind of gun is that?


I shot him with my lever action 30-30


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> No, we got him around 9 am on Saturday morning. I apologize if we about ran you over**Things were a little hectic at times...


Oh no big deal


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Wow great story, Good to see a nuisance bear taken care of. I wouldn't know what to do if I was one of those elk hunters. for a bear to get close enough to hit it with a stick. WOW. Time to start carrying bear spray archery hunting. 

That's a pretty good size bear for the Cache. Good to see you took him with a 30-30. I love those guns. How many hounds are you running? That sounds like lots of fun chasing those things.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome bear ! Congrats!


----------



## weatherby_man (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice work Big Daddy x 4!!! Awesome bear and cool story! Those archery hunters were super brave to stand their ground and fend off that bear the entire time they gutted and cut up that elk! Not sure I would have been that brave!! Glad you took a big nuisance bear off the Cache!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow. That is an impressive bear! I live in the ogden area haven't heard too many stories from the area. What a great looking bear. It was fun to read your story. Thanks for sharing.


----------

